# Our adoption...What a blessing!



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2006)

What a blessing it was to listen this morning to a sermon about prayer by Pastor Same Allison, an OPC preacher. During the sermon, the idea of our adoption was mentioned. I'd never really thought about the doctrine of adoption, so I thought I'd do a search and read a little about it. 

I found a sermon by James Borwine, TH.D, of Westminster Presbyterian Church called Covenant Theology: Adoption. Very good. 


> John says that the right to become a child of God was given to those who received His Son. There are two words in this verse that need to be emphasized. First, we have the word “gave” (didomi) which means just what we suppose: “to give, grant, bestow.” I realize that it may seem unnecessary to emphasize this simple word, but I don't want there to be any misunderstanding of the fact that adoption as a child of God is something that God grants us; it is something He gives us, something He bestows upon us. Adoption as a child of God, like every element of our redemption, is not something we earn, it is not something that God is forced to do. The status of sonship is a loving and merciful gift from our heavenly Father.
> 
> Second, there is the word translated “right” (exousia) This word means “power, authority, right, liberty.” The fact that this right is given to us by God indicates two things: 1) we don't have the right to be numbered among God's sons until God gives it to us; 2) we could not, by our own devices, achieve this right or authority to be numbered among the children of God. Therefore, in our salvation, God bestows upon us the right or authority to become one of His children. Sonship is, once again, a gift from God; it follows the exercise of faith by which we are justified before God and it puts us in the category of family in our relationship to God.



I especially enjoyed the application of the doctrine at the end of the sermon.

First, a son knows security...
Second, as son knows hope...
Third, a son trusts...
Fourth, a son knows acceptance...

1Jo 3:1 Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 7, 2006)

I think that's Westminster in Vancouver, WA, right across the river from me. Great topic as well.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

That'll preach, brother!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> That'll preach, brother!


 Definitely, as the saying goes, 'preaching material'.

Its really been interesting this morning to think about earthly adoptions, from the perspective of the parent as well as the child, and how that's a picture of our adoption as sons of God. CTers often stress family - how exciting it is to consider this family that we've been adopted into.

Gal 4:6 And because ye are sons, God hath sent forth the Spirit of his Son into your hearts, crying, Abba, Father.


----------



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I think that's Westminster in Vancouver, WA, right across the river from me.


Neat.



> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Great topic as well.


I agree. As I said, I've never given it much thought, but its really neat to think about. The idea of adoption (to me, anyway) sure seems to align better with Calvinism than with Arminianism. Just thinking out loud, but the Arminian view to me would be like a person going to an orphanage, paying the price for a child, then going into the room where the children are and waiting for any of them to choose the person to be their parent. I've never been through the adoption process, but I don't think that's how it works.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> I've never given it much thought, but its really neat to think about. The idea of adoption (to me, anyway) sure seems to align better with Calvinism than with Arminianism.



You may be right. However....the church I grew up in and where I became a member in my teenage years...I do remember the pastors preaching about our adoption in Christ. This church was most certainly Arminian. 

It seems that many of the favorite subjects of Arminians were not emphasized in that church. They were preached from time to time, there were believed, but they were never emphasized. It seems the focus was on salvation, for those trusting Christ and those growing in Christ. 

I remember once bringing up the doctrine of election. Try as they may, I was not satisfied with the Arminian explanation. I told them, "But that is not what I'm reading in the Bible." The subject was dropped and they loved me anyway. 

I believe the church I grew up in was shallow, but they were not ardent, flame-breathing, spit-sloberring fundatmentalists. They were (and are) simple followers in Christ who love Him with all their hearts. I guess you can't fault them for that.

But our adoption in Christ? Yeah, I heard about it in that little Southern Baptist church.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 7, 2006)

Praise God for our Adoption!!!

Good Post Bob!


----------



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Praise God for our Adoption!!!


, brother!

[Edited on 10-7-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## blhowes (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> You may be right. However....the church I grew up in and where I became a member in my teenage years...I do remember the pastors preaching about our adoption in Christ. This church was most certainly Arminian.
> **snip**
> But our adoption in Christ? Yeah, I heard about it in that little Southern Baptist church.






> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> It seems that many of the favorite subjects of Arminians were not emphasized in that church. They were preached from time to time, there were believed, but they were never emphasized. It seems the focus was on salvation, for those trusting Christ and those growing in Christ.
> 
> I believe the church I grew up in was shallow, but they were not ardent, flame-breathing, spit-sloberring fundatmentalists. They were (and are) simple followers in Christ who love Him with all their hearts. I guess you can't fault them for that.


No, can't fault them for that, for sure.

I guess what I'm saying, though, is that the picture I have of the adoption process, as it portrays our spiritual adoption, is very different from the picture I get in some churches, where Jesus is waiting outside the door of the sinner's heart, politely waiting for the sinner to ask Him in.

[Edited on 10-7-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> I think that's Westminster in Vancouver, WA, right across the river from me. Great topic as well.



Meg - You're absolutely right about that. We were involved in that congregation when the work began in January, 1992. We know Dr. Bordwine and were there when he was called.

Our home in Vancouver was like 3 miles from the venue of the congregation.


----------

